
Show HN: Haps – Configless Dependency Injection for Python - karkucik
https://haps.readthedocs.io
======
karkucik
After over a year, I came to the moment when I'd like to show my library to
other people.

Haps is a small python IoC library, that lets you handle Dependency Injection
easily, without any XML/JSON/you-name-it configuration. Everything is done in
the code of your application. And there are no external dependencies.

My motivation to start creating this lib was lack of such tools for Python. Of
course, there are some projects like spring-python, but they seem to be
forgotten. I needed something fast, small and easy to use. Sugar, spice, and
everything nice, accidentally mixed up with Python Annotations and that's how
Haps was born.

Now it's heavily used in a couple of commercial projects that my colleagues or
I work on, and also some private apps.

I'd be happy to see what do you guys think about this.

